Ask HN: Any interesting conferences coming up in the fall of 2016? - krzbrg
======
SyneRyder
Depends on the kind of conference you're looking for - but of the ones that
catch my eye, Business Of Software USA is happening next week, Double Your
Freelancing Conference at the end of the month, and Chaos Computer Congress at
the end of the year in Germany.

* [http://www.businessofsoftware.org/](http://www.businessofsoftware.org/)

* [http://doubleyourfreelancing.com/conf/](http://doubleyourfreelancing.com/conf/)

* [https://events.ccc.de/](https://events.ccc.de/)

I keep a bigger list of conferences I think would be of interest to indie
developers (and freelancer / digital nomad types) at my Indie Conference
website:

[http://www.indieconference.com/](http://www.indieconference.com/)

